# Stihl ms 261



## lineman griff

I have been thinking about adding a new mid sized saw to my arsenal. I have been talking to two different Stihl dealers here where I live. One of them suggested the 261 the other said the MS 250.
The first guy said the 261 was an awesome saw, while the second guy said that the 261 was overated and the 250 would do anything that the 261 one would do. That second guy said the 261 was priced higher, not because it had better performance but because if had stricter emisions controls on it. Is there any truth to any of this?


----------



## ultrahd2000

I have the 261 and have used the 250 there is no comparison between these two 261 is a powerhouse 250 a dawg


----------



## opinion

Dealer #2

A. Doesn't have a 261
B. Doesn't know much about his saws
C. Doesn't know anything

D. All of the above


----------



## ultrahd2000

hey I need to say the 250 is a fine saw for the price and depending on the use, but to say its better than the 261 the dealer has no idea of what he is talking about. Remember the 261 cost more for a reason, more saw. Cant go wrong but spend the extra now and when you are burried saw deep in the wood you will forget the extra you spent and be happy you did.


----------



## lineman griff

Ok, thanks guys. Yeah I have decided to just pay the extra now, so I won't have regrets later. I really wish these two dealers knew a little more about their saws. They neither one could tell me why the 261 was the better saw. They mostly just sell to saws to local yocals who would never pay that much for a saw.


----------

